# Light recommendations



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking to get a light to mount on the scope of my gun. Planning on using it on a 22 Mag. Any one have good recommendation on ones they have used? 
Thanks.


----------



## Yote Buster (Jan 31, 2016)

My buddy and I have this one. My buddy has his mounted on his .22 mag. We both love ours, it's easy to mount, comes with a pressure switch as well as a button so you can use it as a flashlight too. 

https://www.amazon.com/BestFire®-Po...469916698&sr=8-2&keywords=green+hunting+light


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 2 from predatorhunteroutdoors.com. 1 green, 1 red. The green is the one mounted on my 17wsm. Really like them, battery life is great.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Predatorhunteroutdoors.com is where I got all my lights and IRs. I got my photon and x sight 2 there as well.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

doggk9 said:


> Predatorhunteroutdoors.com is where I got all my lights and IRs. I got my photon and x sight 2 there as well.


Not to hijack but how do you like the new xsight?


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00P...reen+light&dpPl=1&dpID=41ODsEBqYeL&ref=plSrch

I have this light. Works well. Comes with pressure switch and rifle mount. 

My criteria was inexpensive. Adjustable beam. Runs on AA or AAA so I could get batteries at any gas station if needed.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't used it enough to get used to it yet. I like the fact that it has on board recording and a huge power source, but it's heavier and has its bugs. It's much better than the gen1 but I still lean towards my photon for ease and reliability.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not looking to spend a ton as I hunt yotes at dark only a few times a year but would like to get something reliable and with good battery life.


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/ Quality product. Service beyond compare.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

mgarrett88 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm not looking to spend a ton as I hunt yotes at dark only a few times a year but would like to get something reliable and with good battery life.


I felt the same way until I hunted with someone who bought a light from Paul, and then I realized what I was missing and made my purchase.


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

There is some Chinese website, kind of like amazon. Can't think of the name of it, I'll see if I can find it for you. Anyway they sell the exact same lights as the big name brands over here for about a quarter of the price. 4th year with mine and haven't had any problem.

Edit: found it. The light is called UniqueFire red cree long distance hunting light.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Anther vote for predator hunter outdoors. 
Lights, night vision and thermal. 
I have several of their lights and love them, plus I use the Xsight II with one of their illuminator. It's impressive


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I have one from Elusive Wildlife Technologies
https://elusivewildlife.com/phone/index.html 
and one from Wicked Lights 
http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/brands/Wicked-Lights.html 
They are both great options to consider as well. I believe you get what you pay for.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

zac_369 said:


> There is some Chinese website, kind of like amazon. Can't think of the name of it, I'll see if I can find it for you. Anyway they sell the exact same lights as the big name brands over here for about a quarter of the price. 4th year with mine and haven't had any problem.
> 
> Edit: found it. The light is called UniqueFire red cree long distance hunting light.


I can garuntee you that is not just like mine lol.


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

doggk9 said:


> I can garuntee you that is not just like mine lol.


What am I missing out on? I've got about 3 hours continuous run time, eyes out past 400, identity to 200+. And paid $19


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Up to you I suppose. Adjustable beam, well over 8 hrs runtime and can ID yotes easy to 300. Charger, batteries, case included and a heck of a warranty. I can also buy just replacement bulb in the future if need be. Plus it's a Michigan business owned by a predator hunter. I've had next day hand delivery versus 10 day from China. Ultimately it's up to you but I would put mine against anyone's in person for comparison. I went the cheap route at first too, but I hunt typically 3 nights a week most weeks now so quality took precedence.


----------

